

Alice in Videoland: Designing an interactive HTML5 storybook - neovive
http://www.adobe.com/inspire/2013/12/interactive-html5-storybook.html

======
usingpond
The artwork is good--but wow, the animation and execution are pretty
underwhelming for something featured on Adobe.

Edit: In the interest of not being a negative prick, this is something by the
same developer that I love:
[http://codepen.io/rachelnabors/full/lqswg](http://codepen.io/rachelnabors/full/lqswg)

~~~
camus2
Because Adobe itself cannot come up with a good tool,that would make html5
"flash like" projects as easy to develop as flash projects.

I work in an agency and we stopped doing this kind of work. It takes way too
much time to come up with something average. Someone will come up with a real
solution eventually , just not Adobe.

